
Physicists: Nobody's Telling the Truth About That Downed Russian Warplane - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/physicists-nobodys-telling-the-truth-about-that-downed-1745006126
======
informatimago
When a plane is hit by a missile, depending on the level of destruction,
aerodynamics can be changed so dramatically that any kind of acceleration may
occur. This physicist never played a realistic flight simulator, and much less
has witnessed a real missile hit. A 90 degree turn is perfectly possible after
a missile hit, this is not an elastic choc! Similarly, the plane doesn't fall
in free fall, in a vacuum! FUCK, there's an atmosphere, and even if the motors
didn't provide any propultion at all anymore, and even with most wings
destroyed, planes are made to FLY, ie. they still have lift (cf. eg. the F15
that landed with a single wing).

So while it's a good idea to check facts with some trivial physics, if you use
simplified models you cannot begin to approach a description the reality.

Therefore this article should not have the highlighting it is given here
(already saw it twice, that's too much for such a poor article).

